# The Difference Between Rubik's DIYs and Storeboughts



## JTW2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

Now that I finally have a good storebought (Icon I got at Nationals), I've been comparing it to my other cubes. This led to the question, "Why does a good storebought feel totally different than a Rubik's DIY?" The Rubik's DIYs I've felt feel much more smooth, make less noise, and aren't as 'clacky' as the good storeboughts I've felt. I doubt that the adjustable tension could cause this, but if it's not that, then what is it? Aren't Rubik's DIYs just storeboughts with screws? What could be causing this difference?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Now that I finally have a good storebought (Icon I got at Nationals), I've been comparing it to my other cubes. This led to the question, "Why does a good storebought feel totally different than a Rubik's DIY?" The Rubik's DIYs I've felt feel much more smooth, make less noise, and aren't as 'clacky' as the good storeboughts I've felt. I doubt that the adjustable tension could cause this, but if it's not that, then what is it? Aren't Rubik's DIYs just storeboughts with screws? What could be causing this difference?



the screws are slightly "flexible" whereas the rivets are very sturdy on the core


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

i think the storebougt having shorter springs has something to with it


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2009)

elcarc said:


> i think the storebougt having shorter springs has something to with it



I do believe that the DIY springs are conical, whilst the storebought springs are not.

Also, older storeboughts come with washers, and different springs as well as a different rivet.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, now the quality of the storeboughts is slightly different(worse) than older storeboughts


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2009)

elcarc said:


> yeah, now the quality of the storeboughts is slightly different(worse) than older storeboughts



However, if you go back to the 90s, and early 2000s, storeboughts didnt have arched centers. They just had flat centers. The pieces were also thicker, as thick as the old type A.
Those cubes were horrid, and took forever to break in.

EDIT: One of these:

http://speedcubing.com/ton/images/Rubik's 24 Oddzon 2002.jpg


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

ya welll i started caring about the quality of cubes in 07 when i started cubing, so...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 30, 2009)

Nowadays, they come with thin vinyl stickers, depending on where you buy them.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah i think they might be starting to get baCK on the right track. until then its DIY for me


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it possible that the plastic is different?


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 7, 2009)

This would sound crazy, but i am exchanging my old type A for a storebought.
I like really loose cubes. My friend got a storebought and it was smooth and awesome. It did not need lube or breaking in! I misaligned the layers to check if it was gonna pop an it did.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 7, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> This would sound crazy, but i am exchanging my old type A for a storebought.
> I like really loose cubes. My friend got a storebought and it was smooth and awesome. It did not need lube or breaking in! I misaligned the layers to check if it was gonna pop an it did.



My storebought is so tight that I can't even take a piece out unless I pry it with a screwdriver or something. I guess they come in all kinds


----------



## rookie (Oct 8, 2009)

well all types have very similar parts... and yet they are very different. its very hard to say exactly which components do what job


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> This would sound crazy



Not at all. Storeboughts can be fantastic if you get a little luck, and if you treat them well.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > This would sound crazy
> ...



The quality of storeboughts is all over. I have 8 (?) and 2 are horrible, 2 are pretty nice, and the rest are okay.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have a friend that has an amazing storebought and another friend that has one that hurts your hands to turn. It turns so slowly that I couldn't do a Y perm on it. I couldn't due to the fact that muscle memory only allows me to do that algorithm so slowly.

Its all about luck, however it seems to me that quality of Rubik's storebought cubes has gotten much better recently. I've bought a ton of these cubes (before I bought off the interwebz) and my two most recent ones were a LOT better.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2009)

My best cube is a storebought. d:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

storeboughts from walgreens are the best. they come in small packages with no guide and no stand. They feel great out of the box.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> storeboughts from walgreens are the best. they come in small packages with no guide and no stand. They feel great out of the box.



can you please show a pic of this?
I tried Google images, but couldn't find anything


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

fundash said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > storeboughts from walgreens are the best. they come in small packages with no guide and no stand. They feel great out of the box.
> ...



I have no new storeboughts that are still in the box. They look like regular storeboughts. if you really want a NIB pic, I'll try to pick up a new one.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe that Waffle means the clamshell-packaged ones. Also sold at Wal-Mart.


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

I've also seen these at rite-aid, i think i know what your talking about.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

I think they are sold at Zellers too.

EDIT: By "they" I meant Rubik's Cubes, not the same kind as those sold as Walgreens (although I have never been to Walgreens).


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

ok, you mean this right?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

fundash said:


> ok, you mean this right?



Yup, but with a different logo.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

fundash said:


> ok, you mean this right?



no...the ones at walgreens has no stand and has no guide....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> fundash said:
> 
> 
> > ok, you mean this right?
> ...



I meant that those were the ones sold at Zellers, not Walgreens.


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Umm...

I Have A Question.

Does Rubik's DIY & Storebought Has Different Mold?


----------



## fundash (Oct 8, 2009)

well,I think at least the core piece does, because it tuses Screws in the DIY, while storeboughts use rivets...


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 8, 2009)

The one Waffle is talking about is like this but Rubiks brand
http://cdn1.ioffer.com/img/item/978/201/17/pKi5xsfubQsc8VJ.jpg


----------

